# been out shooting my trades rifle



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

well after messing around with some loads I ended up with 50 grns for 25 yards shots ( practice and shooting for fun loads)
and 80 grns for hunting, sight in at 50 yards rifle will hit at six o-clock at 50 yrds, and dead on with the front bead at 100 yards. incidentally the the front bead with cover a 6" circle at 100 yards. this all from my Lyman trades rifle in 54 cal. shooting .530 round balls and using pyrodex. I do not now the patch thickness, but from looking at some patches in the field the edges were frayed some and all in tack. been making my own patches and using moose snot and juice for lube.
here are some targets to look at
this is at 25 yards








first 50 and 100 yard targets
















I then moved the sights over to the left some and the results. seemed 50 yrds still pretty much the same. the 100 moved over more to the center I like this much better now just need to tighten up the groups a little.


----------



## trade rifle (Jun 26, 2008)

i shoot the same gun but i shoot round balls for fun and i shoot the Great Plains 390 grain maxi for hunting they do kick a little more then the round balls but they do the trick. give they maxis a try you might like them.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

hear ya on the great plains I have a few and yes they to kick more. i would say even harder than my knight in-line with the 444gr bullet.
once I settle on the powder I plan on using will start looking at different bullet weight's.


----------



## trade rifle (Jun 26, 2008)

390 grain is what i like with 90 grains of pyrodex.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I can tell already Sagebrush, you are in love with that rifle! Not only does it look good, but your first groups are pretty impressive. It might take a hundred or more rounds to polish the bore and then your groups will be hard to beat!
Try buying some pillow ticking material and cut your own patches. That material is about 15/1000 thick. Make sure you buy PURE COTTON, and not a polyester blend and run it through the washer before you use it. I think you will like the results better than the store bought pre-cut patches.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

incidentally I have been cutting my own patches, with pillow ticking I do not know the thickness , I had three samples to use/try. I'm sure it is around .018 a nice tight fit and not to hard to put down the barrel. patches come out fayed on the edges after the shot, been using moose snot for lube. I like it better than the juice blend. 
ingredients are bee's wax, Murphy's oil soap, olive oil


----------

